# Quick CDS question "coincidence"



## JayBee1 (Nov 21, 2021)

I have received approval for my first CDS. It says that my carte is being fabricated and the prefecture will let me know when to come down and of course, pay. 
2 minutes later I get an appointment email saying I changed addresses (which I have) and it's time for a fingerprint. And I have to bring my titre de sejour ...in this case my visa/passport...correct?
And 2 photos d'identité aux norms. (To be sure, I translated it and it comes up "passport photos "). 
Will the photo card I used for the CDS suffice? Or do I have to take new photos)

Or is this an appointment for something other than my CDS appointment. And truly an address change meeting. 

Thank you


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi, considering that many e mails from administrations in France are sent automatically and can sometimes appear confusing or downright contradictory, the first thing is not to panic.
Things seem to be going very quickly for you which is good news!

Take along your passport and your photos.
If you've already provided proof of new address they shouldn't ask for it again but who knows?

I don't understand about "the photo card you used for the cds"
You sent them photos already when you first applied or what?
Anyhow you will have to provide 2 passport style photos at your rendez-vous.


----------



## JayBee1 (Nov 21, 2021)

Thanks! When I submitted the documents for my first Carte De sejour, I had taken a photo...I uploaded the link but still have the photo card. I think it was specifically for a CDS and not a passport. I shall double check what the photo card said. Maybe it's good for both.


----------



## bhamham (Feb 19, 2017)

I just went through this - submitting my documents for my first CdS. Like you I uploaded my e-photo and have a photo card. I would just take the photo card to your RDV. Like Poloss says some things are sent automatically and can seem confusing if not contradictory. I bet it will turn out OK and nothing to worry about.


----------

